# My Platty Is An Outcast?



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I added 3 platies to my betta tank 2 days ago and they seem to get along fine but i've noticed today that there's one platy who is always separated from the others and stay in my ornament (see picture below). Do you guys know why my platy might be doing this? It is a male so i dont think it's a pregnancy thing and also do you know what kind of platy it might be?







Here he is hiding in this most of the time, could it be he's scared of the betta?


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

In my experience, platties do this when they are not feeling well. Keep a close eye on him; maybe move the decorations around. It may be that this was the only territory he was able to claim as his own. I know one of my females did this both when I added my betta to their tank and then again when she contracted dropsy.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Canadian guy yayyy!!!!  And yeah now he seems to have joined back the pack and swims with them. My betta only chases them and attack them when it's feeding time because they take his food away from him


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

glad to hear your platy feels better! (PS. I'm in canada too!)


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Yayyyyy another canadian buddy haha  thank you,and yes im glad too because it is only the 3rd day i got them

@Neight and sorry abt your platy


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

@WhiskeyHands I was rather expecting it. I'm glad your platy has established his limits and rejoined the group. If you didn't live in Montreal, I would send you some of my recent platy fry XD


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

damn im looking for my platies to get fries too :O but in a way im waiting cause im cycling  andplaty went back to being an outcast!


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmm. I saw your post about one of them dying, was Mr. Outcast the same platy that died? Also, do you have a good female:male ratio? {2 females to one male, though three to one is preferable}


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

yup outcast died. i did a 50% water change he got ammonia poisoning, his body was red at some places!
and i had 2 females and 1 male until one of them died. I'll confirm which one died tomorrow but i think its a female


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that... When your tank is established, you will want to restore that ratio, because one male to one female can get dangerous. He might harass her, sadly.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah the female died and the male is going crazy on the betta!


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

That happened to me, too. You may want to go buy a piece of plastic canvas and divide the tank until you can get another female!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

will do when i have time


----------

